# Pandemic II (and Pandemic to a lesser extent)



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 7, 2008)

GOGOGO

This is my new best friend. Basically, you're a virus who has to try and defeat the entire human race by becoming deadly :3

It's pretty awesome, actually =D


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome except for Madagascar. Not once have I managed to beat the game.

I find it annoying how countries start closing their borders even if the only symptom it coughing and visibility is really low.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never come close to completing it, and I spent a whole week during summer playing it pretty much constantly and was humming the music everywhere. 

I always feel really bad when places start burning bodies or closing schools to stop children dying D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 7, 2008)

I've managed to wipe out about 2/3 of the human race.

After it's spread that far every other country's closed its borders and stuff, so I just have to finish off whoever's got it already.

I ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS start in Argentina.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 7, 2008)

I just won!



Except for Madagascar :(


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 7, 2008)

want to play, can't. site won't load.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

Madagascar is stopping me too.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 10, 2008)

Seriously, fuck Madagascar. Out of the multiple times I played this game, I only got it twice.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

:D


EDIT: I lost :(


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I find it annoying how countries start closing their borders even if the only symptom it coughing and visibility is really low.


Have no symptoms to have no visibility. That worked for me.

Wait, am I on the relaxed or the realistic mode? I forgot. I think it's relaxed.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 12, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> :D
> 
> 
> EDIT: I lost :(


What? If you start on Madagascar you should automatically win.


----------



## o_O (Oct 12, 2008)

Waitwaitwait.
You get the blessing of starting in Madagascar--AND LOSE?
Shame Murkrow, shame.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Cuba, Indonesia, Australia and Russia closed on me.

RUSSIA! You'd think someone could get in somewhere along its borders.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 12, 2008)

I got everywhere but Madagascar.

Then I started with Madagascar, but Argentina closed it's borders before I could get there


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 12, 2008)

Usually when playing, I can get almost every region except for two out of three of the island nations. SO HARD TO GET!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> I got everywhere but Madagascar.
> 
> Then I started with Madagascar, but Argentina closed it's borders before I could get there


See everyone, I'm not the only one who this happens to!


----------



## Flora (Oct 12, 2008)

Once when I was playing this, I got Greenland, but there was one person who would never die. Evil super-people. -.-

Okay, now I started in Russia.  There seems to be some weird drought going on world-wide. o.o


----------

